# Mutual Agreement



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I say that we have an agreement to show nothing but respect to all posters during this series. With the controversies of the Mavs:Rockets series, the posting got ugly. I say no matter the situations, respect all around.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Here Here






















Kekai is a loser


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm in. I don't like to trash talk guys, I'd rather talk about basketball than league conspiracies, but the Houston board was cool, there was some ugly posting, but it was an ugly series, what can you say. 

I can't wait for this series to start.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll agree too so long as people lay off the refs! Complaining about the refs is almost worse than talking smack because you give no credit to the other team. The refs are neither Mavericks nor Suns so there is no point to yap them. So please no smack talking and no ref bashing.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Here Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HHAHAA..No Mutual agreement here. I want to be cocky like Q. Wassup Boooyyyy!!!! Nah nah. You get respect by giving it, and I respect the Mavs...Unless they do something that shows no class/bad character


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

OMG I hat teh mavriks they so bad team!!!!!!!!11111oneonetwo

I agree, let's do it. It's easy to say we'll do it before the hard fouls, before the in game trash talking, before the bad calls in dire moments...but hopefully we can stick to the plan. Good luck to both teams, hope there's no injuries because I want to see these two high caliber groups hammer this out. May the best team win!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> OMG I hat teh mavriks they so bad team!!!!!!!!11111oneonetwo
> 
> I agree, let's do it. It's easy to say we'll do it before the hard fouls, before the in game trash talking, before the bad calls in dire moments...but hopefully we can stick to the plan. Good luck to both teams, hope there's no injuries because I want to see these two high caliber groups hammer this out. May the best team win!


:laugh: :laugh:

Yea we'll put in Voshkul and Shirley to injure Dirk.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Yea we'll put in Voshkul and Shirley to injure Dirk.


Shirley's a badass... if we put him in he'd break both of Dirks arms. :biggrin: You see the only reason we haven't played him until now was because we were saving him up for the most opportune time. :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Man, this Mavs VS Suns series will be REALLY tough for me. 

I used to only like Mavs 'cause I love Nash and Dirk. I think they are very unique when they are together. 

Now... Dirk's flopping has gotten me a bit. I think a lot of it has to do the fact that he was frustrated 'cause he couldn't get his offense going at all. The defense was super tight on him but.... some of the floppings are really overboard. lol Oh well, if the refs buy it, Mavs fans should be happy. 

I hope Dirk doesn't flop so much and get our Marion/Amare in foul trouble. That will be ugly!! lol 

Something tells me Dirk will have a much better series this time. Suns doesn't play in-your-face defense so Dirk should have more room to breathe. 


Now..Nash... I hope this series doesn't get ugly. lol


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh and the biggest thing I am worried about is how Nash handles the pressure. Of course there is the regular "playoff" pressure but now Nash is going to be the MVP and the whole world will be watching Nash how he becomes the MVP. Very tough pressure. Oh and of course Nash needs to prove Cuban wrong although I read it in Cuban's blog that there was no fire between he and Nash. Cuban supported Nash's decision.  

Cuban didn't let Nash go. He told Nash that if he gets a better deal, he should take it. It's a business decision.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

as a fan of basketball I am gonna enjoy this um tempo game both teams can bring. I Dont really plan on talking trash to you guys. This series is the 2nd coming of the Mavs and Kings series.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Its a very good idea to talk about this before the games start and we all get fired up. Let's also make it a point to post in each other's forums as well. This is a great opportunity to have fun together and to build some online camaraderie.

Its okay to strongly state where you stand - just be careful how you say it and don't go around blatantly insulting others. If you are unsure about posting something, walk away from the keyboard before hitting the "Submit reply" button. Hit the "Preview post" button and read it again. Then, either edit your post, submit it, or just delete it altogether. I am looking forward to experiencing this series with everybody, the Suns fans, the Mava fans, and anybody else who wanders by to join us.

G-Force


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I say that we have an agreement to show nothing but respect to all posters during this series. With the controversies of the Mavs:Rockets series, the posting got ugly. I say no matter the situations, respect all around.


Very well. I'm all about respect. But a warning: should the truce be broken by ANYONE, then it becomes personal. In other words, I'll watch myself until someone opens their big mouth and goes ugly. I know it will happen. Similar to the Suns winning the ring, it's only a question of when.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Good idea.

I know in the Memphis series things got a little heated with some of the posters. I'll make sure to keeps things clean in this series.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm in, as I appreciate every athlete's ability. 

As for this being the second coming of the Mavs-Kings; absolutely not. The season the Suns have had, along with Nash being named the MVP gives the Suns props that the Kings never had.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Very well. I'm all about respect. But a warning: should the truce be broken by ANYONE, then it becomes personal. In other words, I'll watch myself until someone opens their big mouth and goes ugly. I know it will happen. Similar to the Suns winning the ring, it's only a question of when.


Exactly


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Just a warning to Phoenix fans, after you see Dirks flopping and him getting all the calls this agreement will be broken. He is just so frustating to watch, since he cant score he decides to get people in foul trouble, clear sign of a horrible player.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i can't agree to this. i try to be objective, but if something makes me defensive, i'm all about tusslin'. enough talky talky nicey nicey, let's get that ball in the air and do this!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Just a warning to Phoenix fans, after you see Dirks flopping and him getting all the calls this agreement will be broken. He is just so frustating to watch, since he cant score he decides to get people in foul trouble, clear sign of a horrible player.


:nonono:--Let's not start this again.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

SMDre said:


> :nonono:--Let's not start this again.


I didn't watch all of the games, but I don't think Dirk flops. Don't know what Pasha the Great sees. Dirk is a soft player, but thats how he is.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> I didn't watch all of the games, but I don't think Dirk flops. Don't know what Pasha the Great sees. Dirk is a soft player, but thats how he is.


He is not soft, he's just defensively challenged. He got to the line 10+ times a game in the Houston series.


----------

